# 2012 Chevy Cruze LS 1.8 rough idle.



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]*Welcome Aboard!*







[/h]

The needle bouncing looks like a miss. Try regapping your plugs to .028 and torquing to 18 ft-lbs before you buy the coil.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## zadigofla (May 31, 2019)

Thanks to the reply, Blasirl. Today, for the first time, the car's check-engine light turned on on my girlfriend on her way to work. Once I get home I'm going to check the gaps.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

zadigofla said:


> Thanks to the reply, Blasirl. Today, for the first time, the car's check-engine light turned on on my girlfriend on her way to work. Once I get home I'm going to check the gaps.


Post the codes. If you do not have a reader, AutoZone etc. will read them for you.


----------



## zadigofla (May 31, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Post the codes. If you do not have a reader, AutoZone etc. will read them for you.


Will do. Hopefully I get this figured out by tonight because we've planned to take the Cruze to Yosemite for the weekend.


----------



## zadigofla (May 31, 2019)

I replaced the coil and it’s running smoothly now. Thank you!


----------

